# Hilarious videos portraying life in the Marine Corps



## SR-25 (Nov 6, 2008)

Check these videos out. My friend just sent them to me this morning. He disabled the embed on the first three. so when the screen pops up that says this page can not be found, put your cursor infront of the you on youtube.com and delete %20 and press enter. Its some work but the vids are worth it

Uncle Rico
YouTube - Uncle Rico

War Machine
YouTube - War Machine

Ballet of Ocean Side
YouTube - Ballet of Ocean Side

EAS song
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoxdT2xhra8"]YouTube - EAS Song[/ame]

 Enjoy


----------



## Ravage (Nov 6, 2008)

Got a better one 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHL0ZjgVxt0"]YouTube - USMC Answering Machine?[/ame]


----------



## JBS (Nov 6, 2008)

Ravage said:


> Got a better one
> 
> {video} YouTube - USMC Answering Machine? {/ video}




"In an old strip mall down by the Goodwill office", LOL!!!


----------



## CBTech (Jul 17, 2009)

That is a bad ass EAS song. Here are some funny ones my Marine classmates showed me out at the smokepit the other night.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-qN_DJOjeE[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6mMLEFmdI8&NR=1[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNFsdeFHRjs&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfC6QvnXsyY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jul 17, 2009)

Holy fuck fuck.....I laughed my fuckin ass off Sgt!!

Scout sniper my fukn ass....;)


----------



## CBTech (Jul 17, 2009)

"Fuckin' Scout Sniper bullshit my ass. Fuckin' Infantry, my friend! You guys think your Ricky Ticky Recon, motherfucker."

That needs to go in the "Quotes" thread, lol.


----------



## Poetic_Mind (Jul 17, 2009)

"If your crisis is small, simple, and close to the sea, press one for the United States Army..." lol, unbelievable


----------



## Pete S (Jul 18, 2009)

SR-25 said:


> EAS song
> 
> Enjoy



That dude was a boot in my company. 
All that guitar racket got real old in the berthing area. :)


----------



## CBTech (Jul 18, 2009)

Pete S said:


> That dude was a boot in my company.
> All that guitar racket got real old in the berthing area. :)



He's pretty fuckin' good. Plus it looked like they were in the smoke pit. Guess they had to move it out there. 

You aren't Uncle Rico are you? lol 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoKm9S_9NXc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Pete S (Jul 18, 2009)

CBTech said:


> You aren't Uncle Rico are you? lol



Nope, that was after my time.
Kinda a douchebag thing to do, mentioning the dudes name like that.


----------



## tip001 (Jul 19, 2009)

CBTech said:


> That is a bad ass EAS song. Here are some funny ones my Marine classmates showed me out at the smokepit the other night.



Holy Shit, that is fuckin hilarious!!!  Love how it was filmed on this guys couch.


----------



## 7point62 (Jul 21, 2009)

re WTF Marine. Some Lance Criminals w/ too much free time.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jul 22, 2009)

7point62 said:


> re WTF Marine. Some Lance Criminals w/ too much free time.


 
Ha!  No shit!  Still..... very F'ing funny!


----------



## CBTech (Jul 22, 2009)

I watch these when I'm feeling blue. In particular, WTF Marine part II. It cracks me up every time. 

"Take out that note taking gear that I know you still have because you can't remember the main parts of the weapon and show me the mathematical equation that you solved for low ammo." 

And the part about Charlie, LOL.


----------

